# New here...



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

So I found this website just recently and saw how similar of problems other people have...
So I thought I'll give a synopsis of my life and problems...

Okay...
When I was born I was a little bit lighter weight I believe but almost died several times due to something called "failure to thrive." I couldn't drink anything, I don't know if I could even have milk from my mother. I always vomited everything that went in. My mom and dad were so worried for me as I was small and just could not handle anything. But somehow I survived past age 1. But I still had problems with cows milk so I tried goat milk. That seemed to be okay, again I survived "failure to thrive" but only to have asthma so bad I needed a humidifier and one of those machines once or twice a day to help keep me alive. I had to do these things along with using an inhaler until I was 8-9. I don't remember it all very much, I have a horrible memory, I only know of these things from what I was told and from watching home videos. Anyway, around age 6 I do remember having occasional stomach issues but never told anyone as I assumed it was normal, and I was an ADD kid who didn't think to tell anyone. Anyways I seemed to be okay I know one food I was absolutely allergic to as a kid was Eggs. I had to avoid them like no other. My aversion to milk seemed to stop though and I could handle that. Cut to age 12, I began suffering with anxiety and slight bladder and stomach problems, at age 13 my bladder was checked and they decided I should drink more Cranberry juice and do a few meds thinking it was a problem with my bladder. Well nothing helped, at age 14 by an absolute miracle I was directed to a gastroenterologist, she tested me for Crohn's but the test were all negative, but she decided to treat me as though I had it as my symptoms were exact to what Crohn's are. I was also still very short at age 14-15 so I saw a doctor to help me in getting growth hormone shots. I had those and the treatments for Crohn's for 4-5 years and finally they began to work. I was able to go into some sort of remission or something in 2005-2006. At that time I was in awesome shape. I was originally 4' 8" when I was 14-15 in 2002 then in 2006 I jumped up to around 5' 8" or so. I got a job and was beginning college and everything was great... then it all exploded... depression, OCD, and severe Anxiety began to creep back into my life for several reasons. I had to drop out of school and quit work in 2007. I could no longer see my original doctor since I was over age, so I saw other doctors who diagnosed me with IBS. But none could help me at all, for years I went to many dietitians, doctors, had several test done (blood, colonoscopy, endoscopy, etc etc.) and saw just about anyone that might have been able to help but no luck. I had been in the emergency several times each year for dehydration and diarrhea (always the same time of year too... August or September) Anyways In late 2011... I began seeing a doctor who specialized in diabetic and hormone disorders, we tried a few things that helped a little with alleviating some symptoms for a while but eventually I just kept losing weight and became sicker. I lost around 13-14 pounds in a matter of days. I was checked into a hospital again for four days in fall of 2012. I weighed 99-102 pounds I was 6' 1" inches. All the Nurses and Doctors were nice there but ran all the same test I had already had done for many, many years. They all came to the conclusion that I "may" have IBS or... something that is not known by anyone yet. And that they could try and treat me but saw that almost every treatment ever done has had no positive effect. 
So I just talked with a specialist in diet and added a few new things to my restrictive diet (more probiotics and kefir.) I managed to get out of the hospital, from that point on I have not seen a Doctor concerning my "IBS" or whatever it is that I have. I did see a general Doctor to help me in managing my Anti-anxiolytics meds I was given. After seeing this Doctor he ran a blood test and discovered I had Hypothyroidism, along with IBS or whatever digestive issue I have... he prescribed a medication for the Hypothyroidism and since then I have been limping on. I got a little more energy but my stomach symptoms stayed the same. 
My symptoms (not just digestive) are Diarrhea, Constipation, Bloating, Nausea, Depression, Severe Anxiety, OCD, ADD, Arthritis, blurred Vision, constant tooth and ear infections.

My diet is absolutely horrid, I have been on a diet of, some kefir, probiotics, Ultrameal 360 powder, Cheese, milk, white Bread, and baked rice. I can't eat anything else (NO fruits or vegetables,) I have tried a few things here and there but if I stray even a little I pay for it... either bad diarrhea, bloating, abdominal pain. or bad Constipation. 
But I have become so sick of the foods I eat I am nauseated all the time while eating them. I tried introducing one candy to help with changing things up (Claey's Root beer candies) but now I get sick from them as well. I honestly am so, so tired in every sense of the word. I have never attempted suicide and never will... It's not even an option... but I really just don't want to live like this anymore. I feel as though I have been living for 100+ years and wish to just pass away, but I am only 26. I don't date, I can't go to school, and can't work. I can barely leave my house for more than a few hours. 
I am desperate to find some sort of normalcy or peace in my life, even if it's just a tiny, tiny bit. 
I know this post is super long and I apologize if it makes no sense. In all reality none of my life has ever made any sense. 
Does anyone has any suggestions for me (like a good doctor, or medication, or supplement) ... or if anyone knows what might be a good safe easy food I could add to my diet...
I miss Pizza, Hamburgers, Chocolate, Cake, and Pie, Fruits, and vegetables. I have been on a strict yucky diet for 5-6 years.

If anyone can help me it would be immensely appreciated. Thanks.

Kallum.


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am new here and my symptoms are only IBS-D so I am not familiar with the other issues you have going on but what I have realized is that traditional medicine is lacking. Have you tried seeing a naturopathic physician and or someone who specializes in homeopathy?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I really feel for you. I have been having a bad time too, but certainly not as bad as you. I don't want you too feel bad about that though. Your'e not alone. I don't have any suggestions for you now, but I am sure others could add a thing or two.

It could take a day or two to get some responses, so don't be disheartened if your post does not get the attention you were hoping for.

You are really strong, much more than me. Kudos to you for having fought so hard. I am 26 too and I sometimes question my existence. But, your story inspired me to stay strong and continue to fight.

Good luck and I hope you get better.


----------



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks cjal813 and IndianRopeTrick, 

cjal813 I have seen several physicians who are naturalistic or homeopathic! none of the treatments had any lasting effect. Though thinking about it now there may be a doctor I can see! I cannot remember what kind of doctor he is again but a friend mentioned it months back but I just tossed the suggestion aside. Hmmm, I may look back into that. Thanks for responding... And helping me remember about that doctor my friend mentioned. 

And indianRopeTrick, I am glad you were able to gain some comfort from my story.  I apologize though, as I feel like my post came off as a huge "feel sorry for me" post. My intention was not that... It was only to tell my story and add as many details as I could remember so that if anyone saw the post they could maybe have an idea that I may not have thought of. 
Thank you so much for the very kind words, but please never downplay your own strength, though I just met you I have a feeling you are much stronger than you might think. You are still on this earth now and just helped me immensely by posting a few sentences... and I bet there are many other people in your life that admire you too, and that is an encouraging thought. 
I wish you the best of luck with your health too... Also high five for being 26 too. 

Kallum.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

@

Kaldison

Hi five ! Lets fight this sh1t for good


----------



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I am tired of this sucky body calling the shots. It is time for me to really change things up... Now I just have to figure out how. lol


----------



## cjal813 (Dec 14, 2013)

Have you had the comprehensive stool test done? It is from Genova Diagnostics?


----------



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

cjal813 said:


> Have you had the comprehensive stool test done? It is from Genova Diagnostics?


Yes, I have had multiple Stool tests done and the most recent one was last year, nothing out of the ordinary came up. That was also when I was told that they (the doctors) may not be able to help me. So for the past year I have been trying to find alternatives... so far I have tried doing a little Hypnotherapy and more naturalistic stuff and have had some moderate days, but still really bad days... especially when I get an ear or tooth infection. :/


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

I had similar symptoms, though I ended to do more diarrhea...basically told to eat no fruits and veggies, though I am recently diagnosed diabetic. I found an article on low fodmap and they said 85% of ibs sufferers see improvement. I figured I had nothin to lose! I was having urgent diarrhea multiple times a day, like ten to twenty! Missed work days etc. I actually used to burst into tears because I was afraid to eat anything. I used to vomit in my mouth after dinner, for hours after every dinner too...sour breath, so gross. Anyway, went low fodmap, which is essentially gluten free with some fruit and veg but no others. Most of the foods I liked were on the bad list. Turns out that within three days I felt tons better! No more vomiting, more energy, lost weight, even sleeping better! Took quite a while before I had normal bowel movements, but it was awesome...to know that I figured out my body on my own! Stupid docs... Now I am still hypothyroid, but getting better with meds, and low iron, but supplements will help. My blood sugar went from 9 to 5.8 in eight months, and are normal now ( with metformin). You can get better! Good luck!


----------



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am just wondering if anyone can help me, it has been a few months since I was on here last. I meant to stop by a few times but life got in the way (actually my memory sucks and I have a terrible attention span.) Sorry. :/

Anyways since my last post I have been feeling rather yucky, but for the last two months I have been especially ill, I have diarrhea everyday, mixed with some constipation/diarrhea as well. 
I am trying to start a new diet and am even thinking of eating more than one meal a day, (for about 5-6 years now I only ate once a day, even then I still was in the bathroom for hours and many many times.) Anyways, I just can't stand to be so sick and so thin anymore. I lost 3-4 pounds in the last month. I am 6' and only weigh 118 now... I am so desperate to get some relief from diarrhea and to gain some weight, (muscle weight or I suppose anything is good at this point.) 
I started drinking Ensure and tried increasing my calorie and protein intake but my body just doesn't absorb nutrients.
Since 2010 I have not been able to have any fruits or vegetables because of the insoluble fiber, acids, and sugars they have. It's ironic because I am a vegetarian but only eat mostly dairy and wheat products. I have been tested for Gluten and Dairy intolerance several times and it has come up negative.
Does anyone here have any suggestions for a 27/yo with OCD, Hypothyroidism, Severe Anxiety, and IBS? How can I eat more than one meal a day? Can I do that without having a panic attack? Will I be in the bathroom more? Also what kinds of foods can I try to eat that may help me gain weight, (and may be soft-ish on my system?)
I currently see a general physician and just recently began seeing a psychologist. I am trying to help de-stress myself, but am wondering what I can do when I am not visiting my psychologist. So... Yeah, I am just curious if anyone else here was or is in a similar situation and has any tips.
Really any help/suggestion(s) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!
Sorry for the long ramble nonsensical post.

Kal.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

What are your meals like ? Perhaps you need to eat "lighter" stuff. I eat mostly Indian food (the not spicy and send you to toilet type.) Its mostly veggie and works okay for me.

Perhaps it could work for others too. I don't want to sound rude, but American and Asian food just does not work for me. I can tolerate Asian food better than American. I get sick after

I stick to American food for a few days. Want to try some Indian stuff that is easy to cook ?

Khichdi -

Brown rice, Mung lentil with green skin, Turmeric, Salt. Add some other spice or veggies if desired.

Just boil the rice and lentil in water. Add excess water if you want this to be soupy. When it seems

almost cooked, add a spoon of turmeric and some salt. Let it cook till its mushy.

The brown rice and green mung have fiber which might be good only if fiber helps you.

Palak ka saag or Spinach puree -

You can find this online. It can be prepared with "paneer" or indian cottage cheese.

These are the easiest Indian dishes that I can think of right now.

For breakfast, you can eat whole wheat pancakes, whole oats, whole grain waffles, banana.

Try having multiple small meals everyday instead of one big meal. Go for two 2-4 mile walks

everyday.

Use things that already work for you and try my stuff too. This diet does not cure my problems

but it at least prevents them from getting worse.

Good luck. I am eagerly waiting to see you get better.


----------



## Kaldison (Jun 11, 2007)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> What are your meals like ? Perhaps you need to eat "lighter" stuff. I eat mostly Indian food (the not spicy and send you to toilet type.) Its mostly veggie and works okay for me.
> Perhaps it could work for others too. I don't want to sound rude, but American and Asian food just does not work for me. I can tolerate Asian food better than American. I get sick after
> I stick to American food for a few days. Want to try some Indian stuff that is easy to cook ?
> 
> ...


Thanks IRT,

I am now seeing a new Psychologist to help me with my OCD and Stress, I am also going to be working on a new diet plan along with a new exercise routine to gain some weight. It also helps that it is close to Summer as the Sun helps give me a boost.
Thanks for the list of foods, I may have to try some of those. 
I do plan to see either a new dietician or naturopathic doctor to help me as well. 
Thanks again for the help. 

Cheers,
Kal.


----------

